# The Chevaliers de Fleur



## SableWyvern (Jul 17, 2002)

_Before the Rose, Mendalia was doomed to eternal strife, perpetuating itself unto the death of all.

Then came the Time of Quiet, and with it visions of the Final Conflict. But the demonic armies that the sages heralded did not come, and finally Mirdallis, High Priestess of the Sacred Order Above spoke on behalf of the gods.

The silence of the gods had not portended the End, but instead the coming of the Rose, who would restore peace and stability to the Islands. Thus, with the aid of the first Chevaliers de Fleur, Cyanith, First Rose of Falarence rose to the throne and brokered peace between the Arcanus Conclave and the Crystalists.

All glory to the Queen, Chosen on High, Keeper of the Peace and Rose of Falarence._

Final liturgical passage in the Ceremony of Annointing


*What’s this then?*This story hour will document a side campaign I am running while working out of town. For those of you reading the Tales of the Obsidian Hammers, the campaign is set in the same world, but in an area far distant from Amoria. Although both Amoria and Mendalia have limited contact with some minor, interposing nations, there is no real contact between them.

*The Region* Mendalia is sprawling archipelago, set between three small continents, each largely unexplored/colonised. The archipelago itself is made up of five major islands running NW to SE over a distance of about 1,500 miles, as well as a one to two hundred smaller, scattered islands, islets and atolls.

*The Balance of Power* The single most powerful individual entity within the region is the Queendom of Falarence. This occupies the southernmost, and largest island. Unified under the first Queen, around 200 years ago, Falarence is a stabilising influence in the area, boasting the only standing professional military, mainly made up of the large Royal Navy and the smaller but elite Royal Marines. The Royal Navy helps keep pirate activity to a minimum along major trade routes, and Falarence itself is the trade hub of the region, allowing antagonists to trade, negotiate and otherwise interact without fear. Falarence is also home to the Arcanus Conclave, a loose organisation of Arcane spell users, and it is also the location of the major headquarters of the Artisans and Freetraders Guild, and the Brotherhood (aka the Merchant Seaman’s Guild).

Outside of Falarence, the Mendalia is filled with innumerable independent and semi-independent city-states, islets and small nations. Many tiny islands serve as home to bands of smugglers and pirates. Most major states outside of Falarence fall under the dominion of one crystalist or another, however. The archipelago is full of scheming psionicists (referred to crystalists), who spend most of their time forming ever-changing alliances with each other in an opportunity to gain the upper hand over their brethren. Before Cyanith halted the impending war between the Crystalists and the Arcanus Conclave, the psionicists had been more disposed to working freely together. With any direct threat from the arcanists gone, however, they began to turn subtly on one another.

The major surface races in the region are Humans, High Elves, Wood Elves and Dwarves. Major aquatic races are Aquatic Elves, Kuo Toa, Locathah, Sahuagin and Merfolk.

*The Chevaliers de Fleur*
Cyanith, the first Queen of Falarence, was helped to power by a group of masked heroes known as the Chevaliers de Fleur. These champions had been selected by the Church of the Sacred Order Above, who follow a nameless, True Neutral god that is patron of Mendalia (all other gods are from the Greyhawk pantheon).

Since that time, subsequent Queens have had two elite and absolutely loyal units at their disposal – the Blade Singers, who make up her personal guard of 111 elves (this unit was first granted as a gift to Cyanith by the elves of Armanil, on her coronation), and the Chevaliers de Fleur. Chevaliers are selected to begin their training at the age of 3, from amongst any who wish to give up their children for this honour. They are kept hidden from all save the queen from the moment they are taken in, and are always masked when in public. They are also provided with a magical tattoo on their inner thigh, whose power is tied to the life-force of the rightful queen, and which protects them from all scrying. As such, they can carry out all manner of unconventional missions on behalf of the throne, from a position of anonymity. With their masks removed while away from the palace on their official business, none know them for who they truly are.

*Style* As one might imagine, this campaign is to be one of political intrigue and subterfuge, although it will also contain elements of hack ‘n’ slash, as well as the possibility of some subtle horror.

*Note to readers of The Obsidian Hammers*
Power level: this campaign is using a default power level, rather than the magic low setting in Amoria.

Psionics: Although psionics will potentially play a substantial role in this campaign, psionics are virtually unknown in Amoria, and are pretty much limited to the use of Mind Flayers and perhaps a few other rare psionic beasties in that campaign.

*PC Profiles*
At the moment the PCs don’t even have names, let alone fully fleshed out personalities. I’ll add details after the first session.

*Cordel Walker*
_Neutral Good Human Ranger 5/Deepwood Sniper 3_
While neither the smartest nor the most inspiring of the group, Cordel is most certainly the wisest, most insightful member of the Cheveliers. Generally keeping his opinions to himself, when he does speak up, the others tend to listen. He is also the least likely amongst them to act rashly, and can generally be expected to keep his head in any situation.

*Muric Yandrin*
_Chaotic Good Human Sorcerer 6/Dragon Disciple2_
Muric is a somewhat impulsive young man, with a craving for adventure and excitement. He revels in danger, and loves his magical affinity, as well as the gradual changes he is undergoing as his blood begins to show it's potent draconic origins.

*Ralnor*
_Neutral Good Gnome Illusionist 5/Rogue3_
Ralnor is almost as impulsive as Muric, and has something of a kleptomaniac streak. He loves using his more subtle abilities, and can rarely contain himself when the opportunity to swipe something comes along. He is most proud of his abilities as an escape artist though, and considers himself the highest example of the art - due to the fact that he has never been caught. After all, not being caught is the greatest of escapes.

*Dora Vastek*
_Lawful Good Dwarf Cleric of Mordin 6/Warpriest 1_
A quiet, self-confident character, Dora seems to pay little heed to life as it happens around him. That isn't to say that isn't actually paying attention, merely that he takes everything in his stride, and never seems to be fazed by anything.

*Damas Melare*
_Lawful Good Human Cleric of Pelor 5, Cohort of Dora_
Damas was accepted into the Chevaliers quite a few years after the others, and as such is a subordinate member of the group. Impressed with Dora's ability with divine magic, he soon became quite loyal to the dwarven priest, who makes sure his young cohort stays out of trouble.

*Glognar Cren*
_Lawful Neutral Dwarf Fighter 6/Dwarven Defender 1_
Glognar is a very simple individual. He loves battle, and is terrifying with his huge greataxe. As grim, silent, dwarven fighters go, Glognar is the archetype.


----------



## Gez (Jul 17, 2002)

Why a French name for these Knights of Flower ?

(Maybe because "knight of flower" sounds sissy to an english ear, while something in French wouldn't as long as you don't know what it mean ?   )


----------



## SableWyvern (Jul 17, 2002)

No good reason.

I like Chevalier, and was wondering what to add to it, with no original intent to stick with French. De Fleur just popped into my head. I then reverse engineered the Queen so that she was known as the Rose, in order to give the name meaning.


----------



## Rhael (Jul 19, 2002)

Hear that, my friends in The Obsidian Hammers?  Looks like we're breaking off our quest for Mareciot and heading to Mendalia - that's where all the magic items we _haven't_ got are, apparently.

Anyone confused by this should check out 'The Tales of the Obsidian Hammers'.


----------



## SableWyvern (Jul 21, 2002)

Session 1 Part 1
_*Rumours*_

The distant thrumming of light rain outside was the only sound as the Cheveliers waited patiently for the Queen to arrive. Resplendent in their ceremonial garb, they were an impressive and imposing sight. Dark, crimson masks trimmed in gold and bronze looked vaguely slick with blood in the flickering lamplight. Red and black robes, cloaks, shirts or pants, with golden braids and tassels, black-lacquered ceremonial armours and deep cowls, combined to create the impression of vast, hidden power; an impression only enhanced by the mystique of their hidden identities.

A few minutes after the Chevaliers had arrived, the Queen entered. She too wore red, but a much lighter, less imposing shade. Only her gown was less imposing than her knights, though, for her face was hard and uncompromising. By no means a beautiful woman, her bearing was stern, as one raised to wield great power over others. She was known for fairness, but not great compassion; a cunning intellect but no great charisma. She inspired the loyalty of others through competence and policy proven successful, rather than great benevolence, wit or charm.

Amongst some of her most loyal servants though, she was a little more relaxed than most ever saw her, allowing a hint of childish innocence to show through her demeanour on occasion. Although she was nearing her fiftieth year, some who knew her well guessed that she sometimes missed the naïve childhood she had never been able to have.

“Welcome, gentlemen,” she said as she took a seat opposite them. “You have enjoyed nearly two years of leisure and relaxation; now the throne has need of your services once more. I trust you have not grown soft in the meantime.” A slight smile indicated that she knew they had not.

The group responded with unnecessary “No”s, and the Queen continued.

“My spy network has recently been reporting to me on a somewhat troubling issue. A few years ago, a company by the name of Kethenal Shipping was founded in Falarenic.* Well funded by anonymous backers, it has run a successful cargo business throughout Mendalia.

“My spies tell me know, though, that this company appears to be involved in machinations with an import beyond simple trade. It would _appear_ that they are on friendly terms with several personages of widely disparate political views, including several crystalists who we have believed to be enemies. Although my spies have been completely unable to give me any real evidence of anything that may indicate a problem for the throne, there is a very strong, prevailing instinct amongst my chief advisors that Kethenal is most certainly a threat of some kind.

“Their financial status indicates that their official trade is only a small fraction of what they are involved with; their friendliness with such supposed enemies as Lordrisne, the Katath Cities and Benerial; and their unusual shipping routes all give credence to this instinct.

“Unfortunately, instincts are all that I have to base a judgment on at this time. Where I to make a logical decision on the matter at this point, I would ignore Kethenal altogether. I trust my spies, however, and I need more information.

“Thus, I need you to engage in a fact-finding mission for me. You are to investigate Kethenal and return, either with conclusive evidence of their involvement in larger political machinations, or with the assurance that I need not concern myself with them.

“They have an office in the city, and make regular use of the Falarenic harbour.

“Are there any questions?”

There were a few minutes of silence while the Chevaliers pondered their task. Muric was the first to speak up.

“Can you give us the specific names of anyone this company has dealings with, who might be of relevance to us?”

“Unfortunately, no,” the Queen replied. “As I said, all I really have to work with at the moment are rumours. Kethenall has been doing large amounts of trade from and between Lordrisne, the Katath Cities and Benerial as I mentioned, and not only with merchants, but apparently with the authorities in those places. Most unusually, there seems to be amicable trade between those states, even though they are nominally enemies. It is possible that true power behind one or more of these places has changed, or that their rulers have altered their political stances.”

When the Queen had finished her response, Cordell jumped in. “Who owns Kethenal?”

“On paper, Kerdel Kethenal. As best we can discern, Kerdel does not exist. In other words, we have no real idea.”

The group continued to ask a few more questions, only to receive similarly vague and unhelpful responses. Content that they were not going to learn anything more, they finally departed to their chambers to prepare for action.




*Falarenic is the Royal City, capital of Falarence.

_PC profiles have been updated._


----------



## hong (Jul 21, 2002)

The mental picture I have of this campaign is that it's like the Three Musketeers with fireballs. That's what throwing French words around will do to you. Is this correct?

Regardless, I await further instalments of the tale of the Pansy Knights with great anticipation.


----------



## SableWyvern (Jul 21, 2002)

Originally there was no musketeer influence. However, I did notice some creeping in as I developed the campaign, and the Queen's Bladesingers definitely took their inspiration from there.


----------



## Horacio (Jul 22, 2002)

Musketeers with fireballs... I like the idea 

A promising story


----------

